# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  رشته های جند برابر ظرفیت

## Aveni

سلام دوستان
امروز تو سایت سنجش دیدم نتایج رشته های چند برابر ظرفیت اعلام شده. اینا رو کی باید انتخاب می کردیم؟ مگه موقع انتخاب رشته نباید اینا رو بزنیم؟
یعنی الان من دیگه نمی تونم پزشکی و دندانپزشکی بورسیه سپاه رو بزنم؟
ممنون میشم اگه کسی اطلاع داره توضیح بده.

----------


## Aveni

up

----------


## Aveni

کسی اطلاع نداره؟

----------


## alikingboy

خیر دوسته عزیز اونا فک کنم مربوط به ارتش و اینا بودن سپاه و بقیه الله رو  تو انتخاب رشتت انتخاب میکنی بعد 5 تا 8 شهریور اسامی پذیرفته شدگان چند برابر ظرفیت میاد اینا مربوط به اونا نیست

----------


## Dr_farid

سلام ، چند وقت پیش تویه سایت سنجش ثبت نام میکرد برای اعلام علاقه مندی به رشته های بقیه الله ، که باید انتخاب میکردین.(هفته بعد از کنکور بود) . رشته های بورسیه در دانشگاه های دیگه رو میشه بزنید که 5 تا 8 شهریور نتیجه اش میاد.

----------


## Reza.k

> سلام ، چند وقت پیش تویه سایت سنجش ثبت نام میکرد برای اعلام علاقه مندی به رشته های بقیه الله ، که باید انتخاب میکردین.(هفته بعد از کنکور بود) . رشته های بورسیه در دانشگاه های دیگه رو میشه بزنید که 5 تا 8 شهریور نتیجه اش میاد.


 سلام بورسیه های سپاه هم نیمه متمرکزه؟

----------


## Dr_farid

> سلام بورسیه های سپاه هم نیمه متمرکزه؟


نه نیمه متمرکز ها که مهر ماه نتیجه شون میاد. اینا با شرایط خاص هستند یعنی اگه بتونید قبول بشید 5 تا 8 باید برید برای مصاحبه و تست و ... و در صورت قبولی در اون مصاحبه قبول میشید. شرایطش رو فکر کنم ص 122 دفترچه انتخاب رشته زده.

----------


## Aveni

> سلام ، چند وقت پیش تویه سایت سنجش ثبت نام میکرد برای اعلام علاقه مندی به رشته های بقیه الله ، که باید انتخاب میکردین.(هفته بعد از کنکور بود) . رشته های بورسیه در دانشگاه های دیگه رو میشه بزنید که 5 تا 8 شهریور نتیجه اش میاد.


یعنی من که زمان ثبت نام کنکور تیک مربوط به علاقمندی به رشته خاصی رو نزدم (مثل یقیه الله و غیره) الان می تونم رشته های بورسیه های سپاه رو انتخاب کنم؟

----------


## M.AMIN.D

بچه ها کسی نمیدونه بقیه الله از همه متقاضیان دارای تراز بالای 9500 برای مصاحبه دعوت میکنه یا نه؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Qazale

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط M.AMIN.D


بچه ها کسی نمیدونه بقیه الله از همه متقاضیان دارای تراز بالای 9500 برای مصاحبه دعوت میکنه یا نه؟



دوستان کسی میدونه لطفا جواب بده_

----------

